# Bag of texture vs box



## elkhutr

Has anyone used the texture that comes in a box? I have never used it. Also I noticed every now and then they will spray hunkers on the wall, like the texture is not mixed well. I know it is, but you can let the beaters run and it still has lumps. They have 2 filters 1 12" ss , and a 8" ss.


----------



## Drywall1

You talkin acoustical tex? Didnt know they sold it by the box.


----------



## elkhutr

No, just regular texture premixed in a box. I think Hamilton makes it.


----------



## Drywall1

Hamilton? U from up north? I have just never heard of them.


----------



## elkhutr

Northwest, I do work in ID, WA, OR, UT, CA, WY, NV


----------



## Drywall1

got a website for them


----------



## elkhutr

www.hamiltonnw.com


----------



## Drywall1

No wonder the only place i can get it is 4 hrs away from me. USG and Proform are the only mud brands we have around here.

Nate


----------



## elkhutr

Hamilton mud is expensive up here it like a $1.25 a box more than anything else. We have USG, Proform and I think 2-3 others.


----------



## JCardoza

Box mud is fine for spray... Just mix it thick before adding too much water. different types of mud texture differently I find most light mud won't knock down as nice as an all purpose. I say that, but I currently use a local manufacturer's lightweight mud for most of my texture right now (Allied manufacturing) and it works better than most all purpose muds. I hate there "texture white" mud. I just started trying out the powder mix texture mud again... it's a little harder to find around here for some reason. I find that the powder mix is nice as long as you have plenty of water available. (again just mix it thick first to get the lumps out. It flows thru the hose easier and knocks down a little better then the "EZ spread" I was using. But I have been hauling my own water this winter and it takes 5 times the water.


----------



## 66VAIR

The boxed texture is quicker to mix than the bag but you get more in the bags for your money.Problem is the boxed stuff is hard to come by in some areas like florida, distributors are few and far between. Some guys even thin down joint compound or all purpose but they are made for different purposes and dont flow as well or break up like materials designed for spraying.


----------



## cooper

I don't think you can get a very fine texture with the box mud. It seems to have more body than the stuff out of the bag. But if that is what you are going for, then it works great!


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

Hey guys, anyone know off hand how many sq ft one bag of the hamilton ez spray tex covers? Thanks.


----------



## Whitey97

sweet, I'll have to try that, there's a place within 20 mins of me, and I've never even heard of it!


----------



## Mudshark

*yellow ceilings*

Stay with the right product for the right job.

The Spray texture compund in the pail may be a slightly bigger expense than cheaping out and spraying the ceiling with topping mud, but you can feel good that your ceilings won't yellow over time like the topping mud will. (Unlees of course there are heavy smokers in the house).


----------



## [email protected]

Our ceilings get painted here, but they yellow with smoke as well. We have been using Pro-form lite Blue for KD for a number of years but am going to try Freeman box KD mud on the next job. If we use an all-purp we have trouble sanding the overspray with taking out the top angle. Tried and despise dry mix texture unless spraying EVERY day. Stuff sets up in the tank underwater and is a bite to remix...


----------



## Whitey97

I usually paint everything I get, and I sell the "fogged ceiling" to everyone, nice $ in it too! I agree 150% with DP on the lite blue for kd and the troubles with all-purp. I still have never used the dry mix. I don't stray from what works for me.


----------



## [email protected]

So ****** do you not backroll ceilings?


----------



## eastex1963

Whitey97 said:


> I usually paint everything I get, and I sell the "fogged ceiling" to everyone, nice $ in it too! I agree 150% with DP on the lite blue for kd and the troubles with all-purp. I still have never used the dry mix. I don't stray from what works for me.


Hey ******, sup bro.,
Just curious, what's a "fogged ceiling". Texas here, I've never heard of that.


----------



## 19Riggs88

[email protected] said:


> Our ceilings get painted here, but they yellow with smoke as well. We have been using Pro-form lite Blue for KD for a number of years but am going to try Freeman box KD mud on the next job. If we use an all-purp we have trouble sanding the overspray with taking out the top angle. Tried and despise dry mix texture unless spraying EVERY day. Stuff sets up in the tank underwater and is a bite to remix...


Me personally I prefer to coat with the Proform Lite Blue but the Plus 3 seems to spray a little more even and set up a little more even for knocking down. 

The Lite Blue tends to get dry crumbs hanging off in areas it may be setting up a little faster. Plus because the Lite Blue is so lite it tends to blow apart a little less even? 

The powdered bag texture sets up the most even, sprays the most even for texture size consistancy, and knocks down the most even. The only trouble here is it is best to mix the powdered spray in mixing tanks with built in mixers turning the water in the tanks as the spray is being poured in.

This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## jpool

elkhutr said:


> Hamilton mud is expensive up here it like a $1.25 a box more than anything else. We have USG, Proform and I think 2-3 others.


 Its Westpac now. 50lb bag only way to go


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc.

what do you mean by fogged clng?


----------



## texturemaker

Hey guys I been reading your post's concerning various texture mixes, or mud, available in your land & I must say that the choice doesn't seem available to you guys as a media for creating a textured finish, as here in the UK! (unless you know otherwise)

Although we do drywall finishes (taping & jointing we call it) on many new, & existing build we also have texture, which comes in ready mixed in small tubs (which is not very cost effective & is mainly aimed at the home 'diy'er) 
or one can purchase a 25kg bag of powder to mix ones self, which gives great coverage over a surface no matter what consistency used for creating various texture patterns & designs plus, once the surface to be textured is well sealed & prepared allows one the time to actually create a pattern without rushing the work.

Although there are certain textures available in the US & Canada for creating artistic textured finishes as I have asked some of my drywall 'art & effects course' customers what they have actually used to create a pattern or design using texture as a finish.

Currently, I am in the process of contacting two of the major 'texture finishes' manufacturers here in the UK, ( I will keep you posted) so that the texture powder for patterns used here could be available to yourselves also, but this seems to be a long & arduous process dealing with large company's as they take time to respond to anything I write them.

So, it would be nice to have good materials for finishes to allow anyone to create outstanding works of art onto the customers ceilings & walls.

Incidentally, could someone please let me know who is the major drywall stockists in America & Canada. Thank you


----------



## vvdrywall

Elkhuntr, I'm from CA and use Hamiltons products! I have used the srpay in a box and noticed the same problem! Not sure why this happens, but now I only use it on small hopper patches! I prefer mixing bags in my rig!


----------



## SlimPickins

Custom Drywall Svc. said:


> what do you mean by fogged clng?


Where I'm from, fogging a ceiling is a super light orange peel sprayed on as tooth for skip trowel. It sounds like the original user of the term has a different definition...I'm curious now too.


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

SlimPickins said:


> Where I'm from, fogging a ceiling is a super light orange peel sprayed on as tooth for skip trowel. It sounds like the original user of the term has a different definition...I'm curious now too.


Where i am from fogging on is just to put a light texture on anything. forget the skip trowel part. we just do it to creat a little depth.

You should always mix the premix stuff again. but you may not get out all lumps. just pic them off the wall after it dries.


----------



## muddermankc

where im from foggin on is forgettin to some important Sh?t :thumbup:


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

muddermankc said:


> where im from foggin on is forgettin to some important Sh?t :thumbup:



Oh yeah! well this one time... in band camp........


----------

